# Libre and ginger biscuits



## Amity Island (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
With the aid of the Freestyle Libre, a pack of ginger biscuits and a cheese sandwich I walked up Mount Snowden yesterday. First time I've done anything strenuous since  I switched to the ultra long acting basal Tresiba Degludec a couple of years ago. My main concerns were being able to know exactly what my blood sugars were during the 6hr walk and what the effects would be on both my basal and bolus (humalog) immediately after and the following day.
So this was my plan for those who might want to try excercising on a long basal insulin.
Woke up at 9am. Took 20units tresiba as usual, 3 units humalog for my breakfast. Arrived at Snowden at 12.05pm. Checked blood sugar (6.4mmol). Before  I set off and then every 20mins I ate 2 ginger biscuits (15g of carbs) without any bolus, just for extra carbs for energy. Blood sugar held around 5.7mmol for the 3.5 hours up. Which was a bit lower than I would of liked but this was my first attempt. Spent half hour at top. Ate 40g of carbs (flapjack) which was sufficient for the less strenuous decent. For the evening meal I took 50% of my usual dose of humalog which worked well. Had a couple of biscuits before bed to hold up background basal up during the night. Today taking only 50% of bolus doses for terms meals. Got to say, the walk nearly killed me, a hands and knees job near the end, and I actually started walking backwards near the end cos my legs wouldn't go forward. Lol.
Add note 21.07.19. I was also on 50 % of usual bolus ratios all day on the 2nd day after the walk too. Back to normal bolus 3rd day after walk.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2019)

Excellent! Well done! You deserved all those ginger biscuits   I'm surprised you needed so many - what was your total carb intake for the climb? No matter, you balanced things very well


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 20, 2019)

Very impressive, well done.


----------



## SueEK (Jul 20, 2019)

Well done, a real achievement, congratulations


----------



## Amity Island (Jul 20, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Excellent! Well done! You deserved all those ginger biscuits   I'm surprised you needed so many - what was your total carb intake for the climb? No matter, you balanced things very well


Thanks Northerner, total carbs going were 45g per hour, only 40g for entire decent. Got to say, it was very strenuous going up, heart was pounding, legs aching. It was tough. Lol.


----------



## SonSam (Oct 20, 2019)

Congratulations, Brilliant achievement


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 20, 2019)

Oh, the things people are prepared to do for a packet of biscuits!! 
It sounds like you managed it incredibly well and no doubt the Libre was a big confidence booster. Well done!
Quite surprised that you still needed to reduce your bolus for the second day too. Just shows how much the liver/muscles can store and become depleted of.
Just realised that this is an old post revived.... was thinking that it was getting late in the year for it!


----------

